# Hey everyone, just looking for advice and feedback on my grow room.



## scmr420 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is my third grow, The first was an outside grow that went very well. The second was 25 seeds germinated on a low end budget so i could only afford about 15-20 cfls at the time. I got 16 females out of that but due to the low light they only produced about 7-14 grams a plant... 
Just moved into a new place and bought a few new upgrades

10000 btu window unit, which when set up found that the vents that blow the air also leak light. So i ran a little duct work to my grow tent to eliminate that.

4x4x8 grow tent "in picture"
3x3x6 grow tent " not in use right now"
2 400w ballest mh & hps bulbs "only one in use right now due to heat issues.
2 booster fans.

The grow seems to be going pretty good this round, using general organics go box nutes.

If i get the process down i plan on buying a 10x12 shed and convert it for a new grow room. with better ventilation.

I currently am vegging all 20-25 plants, the bigger ones are under a 400w mh with supplemental cfls and 4 led light panels.

I use the ac to keep the room at 74-79F with 55-70 humidity
During the day i turn off half the cfls in the tent to lower the temp by a few degrees. Highest temp when monitored is 84F.

Currently on 18/6 with the lights out from 12-6 due to the peak heat of the day. During the day with the lights off the fans keep the room between 74-77 during the hottest parts of the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like a really good setup. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got in our 6' carbon scrubber and the exhaust fan isnt powerful enough, the temp in the tent sky rocketed but was closely monitored and removed.

Got ONA, already notice its Awesomeness!!!


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 13, 2013)

UPDATE:
Today i transplanted the 7 plants in the grow tent into there final buckets.
I went with 2 12',4 10" assorted styles,& 1 5gal grow bag. 
Not really fond of the grow bags for indoor grows but didn't know when i purchased on ebay...

Gonna veg the other plants much longer, seeing that these are not feminized seeds. im going to flower the grow tent in another week or so.
View attachment 2567953View attachment 2567954View attachment 2567955View attachment 2567956


----------



## dgp (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks good man, been thinking about adding some LEDs. How do you like them vs just a mh?


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 14, 2013)

there alright, they are cheap ebay panels. they work, but i prefer them more for supplement lights on the side.I have seen some nice leds out thought that can produce some very nice plants. 

heres the specs for my leds panels. I have 4 more that go in the tent i dont have set up.

Number of panels: 4
LEDs per panel: 225
Total LEDs: 900
Color: Red/blue mix
Power per panel: 14w
Panel size: 12.25" x 12.25" 
Panel height: 1.5"
Frame: Composite
Red wavelength: 630 nm
Blue wavelength: 455 nm
Rec. coverage: 4 sq. ft.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Am i posting this in the wrong thread?


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Is it to late to start a scrog in the grow tent, to many plants? working on getting adjustable scrog cage built.
Once i buy some fem seeds it will come in handy anyway.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 15, 2013)

Going to try the 36 hours of dark before i start 12/12 on these 7 plants.
Starting the 36 hours dark at the end of this light cycle tomorrow afternoon.
Plant hieghts range from 12-15in tall. Aiming for 3-4ft tall plants. Still have another 10+ that are vegging.
Let you know what happens when the light come back on after i start flowering cycle.
Here are the pics preflower.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry i have had to remove the pictures of what i have done so far.
Will continue to post threw flowering.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 17, 2013)

6 hours after 32hrs of dark.
Did a super cropping and a little lst.
No sign of males yet.
Here are pictures of 7 plants in flower and handful still in veg.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 18, 2013)

2nd day of flowering and i already notice that i cant get my humidity in the grow tent below 50%...
guess ill have to go get a dehumidifier in a week or two.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 18, 2013)

Was researching how to bring down humidity without changing my ventilation and i came across
kitty litter
silica gel
damprid

Trying to avoid putting any more power into my grow room, and heat... would kinda defeat the purpose of the window unit working if 
its just cooling a heating source other than the light.

Trying the kitty litter first. So far im surprised one bag had dropped the grow tent from 55-65 down to 42-50. Im pretty happy with those results. Going to add damprid in two days to see how much farther i can get it down. i would like to maintain 30-40s without a humidifier...

Heres a pic day 3 of flowering already seeing alot more nodes springing up. Hard to tell but looks like 4 may be males another day or two before im sure.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 18, 2013)

My bulb on my Ipower 400w shps is never cool enough to touch. I wish i would have known more about lighting before i bought them.
Any suggestion on how im supposed to keep the bulb cool if there isnt a way to run an ac duct to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 18, 2013)

my ONA BUCKET. i find when its really stinky turning the fan around works better sucking air into the bucket and blowing out the smell of ona. For some reason it works faster.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Humidity today has been out of control, Texas weather man FUCKING SUCKS!!! Well keeping it around 50% today. normally i only have trouble with humidity when the lights are off but today its been up and down with the lights on all day.

Kitty litter and damp rid cant control the fluctuation when its muggy outside.

Guess im going to have to get a dehumidifier, i just worry that it will heat up the tent more than the window unit can cool...

Ill do another round of pics on how i have the ventilation hooked up tomorrow when the lights come on, maybe someone will stumble across this with suggestions.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just growing in a spare bedroom... Here is a bunch of pictures of what it looks like.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok i have read and watched alot of information on how to clone. I am trying both of these methods. first im trying this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYiixPJ2QWs
What i wonder is, alot of videos say that direct water on the root medium is a bad thing. Is this true?

Second cloning will be done with this method.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RHxBuYa9Es

Any advice will be great. will post my result after each test is complete.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 22, 2013)

So before i buy a dehumidifier i decided to exhaust my grow tent differently.i had the exhaust just coming out to the room but now i have rerouted the fans.Added my scrubber but one 240cfm wasnt enough for it so i put two for exhaust with passive intake.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;vnoiuTF8QtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnoiuTF8QtU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 22, 2013)

my exhaust fan 240cfm, the one closest to the scrubber is making a funny noise...


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 23, 2013)

is this nute burn or a pest i need to look for?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 23, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> is this nute burn or a pest i need to look for?
> View attachment 2582122View attachment 2582123


looks like it just got smashed in between a pot or two to be honest. also. if you get a sealed aircooled hood you can get the bulb almost as close as you want it to be. have you ever thought of using the 400 for veg and getting a 600 with an aircooled hood and 6 inch inline fan? and not those booster fans? 

air cooled hood.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-AIR-COOLED-GROW-LIGHT-REFLECTOR-HOOD-w-GLASS-6-inch-Vents-Cool-Hydroponic-six-/290733107645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b10b29bd

inline fan. 400cfm . not a booster more reliable.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Inline-Fan-Active-Air-Hydrofarm-400-CFM-Duct-Exhaust-Blower-ACDF6-New-in-box-/200902109140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec6b2e7d4


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 23, 2013)

you know that is a great idea, been debating on it but summers coming up, texas heat and humidity is gonna get hot. question if i got air cooled hood how would i add it to my tent and keep my ducting close to the same.i have a duct running from ac to grow tent intake. wouldnt i have to remove that and put the scrubber out side the tent?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 23, 2013)

it would just have the ducting hooked to one side running to your fan and the filter hooked to the other side. in this order. filter>hood>fan with the ducting in between. the 600 watt light shouldnt put off much heat with a 6 inch 400 cfm fan hooked up to it. i run a 1000 with a single 400 cfm 6. keeps everything cool to where i can touch the glass of my reflector. not the bulb. stays cool to the touch. just cut a hole in the ceiling for exhaust and stop using the ac or heat duct since im guessing you are gonna want to use the ac for summer. it will still be used as exhaust still sucking air from your grow area out. it will just get rid of the heat generated from ur always open bulb.

everything will still be in the tent or grow area.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 23, 2013)

should look like this. the top picture. with the fan somewhere on the long end sucking air from the light and filter out.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=iKozDBiewRljIM&tbnid=QdVzOQbxqTmcJM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/114236-first-hydro-grow-very-detailed-journal-many-pics-help-noob.html&ei=xABOUYKdCebE2QXAiIBA&bvm=bv.44158598,d.aWc&psig=AFQjCNFGTqQaHh3Vw7TQLXUtzCpjTYSdvQ&ust=1364152795867644


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 23, 2013)

if i live in a mobile home and cant go up, can i go threw the floor and duct out the siding?


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 23, 2013)

looking into a new light setup for flowering on ebay seems like all the air cooled hoods with ballast combos are sold out. Any idea if 6' xxl cool tube will meet my needs or is a air cooled hood a better bet?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> if i live in a mobile home and cant go up, can i go threw the floor and duct out the siding?


you can rouet it any way you would like as ling as its vented out of the grow area. outside of the house is better and might be necessary once summer rolls around.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> looking into a new light setup for flowering on ebay seems like all the air cooled hoods with ballast combos are sold out. Any idea if 6' xxl cool tube will meet my needs or is a air cooled hood a better bet?


air cooled is better. cool tubes are nice but very inefficient. mmm. look into digital ballasts also. no magnetics. they get hot as a mofo. lol. look at a few different sites. amazon, ebay stuff like that. they will have something. just search 600 watt ballast and go up in price till you see hood combos.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Got a 600w setup with air cooled hood for the flowering tent.on its way. Ordered last night should be here in about a week. Also got a 440 inline fan. Going to route my grow room exhaust out the house threw the floor. Going to use the 400w i have in the tent as a veg light once i get my new gear. Going to get rid of all the extra cfls and just keep the 125w.

Thanks to everyone that has chimed in with advice. I will be posting update room once i get it finished. 

so far 2 males out of the 7 i have put in flower only a week into flowering so...

Any advice on adding the 600w to the tent. Should i raise the height to 24in when i add new light so plants can adjust to light before i lower it back down to 12in?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

go up to about 2 ft then lower it until its closer to about 14-18 inches.but remember to do the heat test on the back of your hand first to make sure you dont cook them. nah they should be good since being under the 400 already. just switch everything up and go about how you have been already. thru the floor is a good idea.  as long as the heat is brought outward of the area cuz it will start to build up.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya, i was planning on cutting a hole threw the floor and insulation under the house. Then run a 6' pipe threw arching it towards the siding that covers underneath the house. With the insulation and direction of heat i dont think it will build heat up under the house. Whats the best tool to use for this project. Jigsaw, dremel, sawzall?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> Ya, i was planning on cutting a hole threw the floor and insulation under the house. Then run a 6' pipe threw arching it towards the siding that covers underneath the house. With the insulation and direction of heat i dont think it will build heat up under the house. Whats the best tool to use for this project. Jigsaw, dremel, sawzall?


probably a jig saw. id go under and make sure i wasnt cutting a bunch of important shit up first. lol. but would drill a hole with a pretty good sized drill bit then shove the jigsaw in there to open the hole up to 6 inches. after u shove the piping thru i recommend sealing the end with pantyhose or something keep the creepy crawlies from making their way up the tube. also use caulking to seal any spots in between the piping and floor. seal it good. all sorts of bugs will crawl thru if not a tight fit.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome i plan on getting this done as soon as the inline fan gets here? Am i going to have to worry about excessive noise from a the blower being blown outside. I just dont want the air flow sounding like a jet engine coming from under the house.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Also as for my intake i use the window unit which has the fresh air option and i open the door once a day when checking on plants,water, ect... is that enough to keep the fresh air up to par, really cant drill more than 1 hole in the floor for exhaust. Id like to get an outside source for fresh air but here in the dead of summer it can get up to 100+ with 60-80% humidity. should i just keep the intake method im using?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> awesome i plan on getting this done as soon as the inline fan gets here? Am i going to have to worry about excessive noise from a the blower being blown outside. I just dont want the air flow sounding like a jet engine coming from under the house.


in all honesty it wont be that loud as long as the fan is inside the house. also if you build a box just bigger than the fan. cut 2 6 inch holes in it and hook the fan up inside. it will lower the sound greatly. kinda like just putting the fan inside a sealed box. cardboard works but i recommend actually making one out of plywood and 2x2s if you can. but shouldnt be needed.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 24, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> Also as for my intake i use the window unit which has the fresh air option and i open the door once a day when checking on plants,water, ect... is that enough to keep the fresh air up to par, really cant drill more than 1 hole in the floor for exhaust. Id like to get an outside source for fresh air but here in the dead of summer it can get up to 100+ with 60-80% humidity. should i just keep the intake method im using?


i would rock it as is. wouldnt want to bring 100 degree 80% humidity into your room. just let the door and stuff you have work for you till it gives you issues if it ever does. you might have to run ac for summer. ar you prepared in any way? i would leave it as is until it starts getting hot then ill hook you up with a little more advice if need be. like closed loop systems for your lights and everything.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just ordered some strains from Attitude

G13 Labs - Blue OG
Indoor Mix
Skunk Special
Granddaddy Purple Seeds - Phantom Cookies
Master Kush
Ice Kush

Freebies
Toxic Blue 33
AUTO Cheese Candy

I let you know how it goes if i get my merch!


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Progress report on first 7 plants put into flowering

Out of 7 i have 2 clear females and one that hasn't shown sex yet. Plant in the front is still undecided.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 27, 2013)

last plant finally showed her sex 10 days into 12/12 with 36hours pre dark.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 27, 2013)

So now that i got the tent temperature and humidity where i want them,its effecting the veg portion of the room, grow has slowed since the humidity is no longer 70%. Im learning more about fim,and topping in this batch of veggies. Kinda wish i would have done a little more on the plants in the tent before putting them into flowering. Getting some yellowing of leaves on a few of the plants. I guess ill go threw my links iv saved on nute deficiency's,nute burn, and what not. heres a few pics of the veg half of this room.

The red solo cup is a seed i got out of a bag of master kush i had. Was excited to see it sprout.
Attutude seed status says dispatched, so we shall see if my 90 bucks delivers


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my new ballast,hood & fan in today. As suggested i vented my exhaust outside,threw the floor and insulation facing the duct towards the siding. Tempatures dont seem to be as good as i expected from the new fan but im still running in safe ranges 75-83 depending on if i have the ac running on energy saver or just set to cool.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

its 4am just checked the tent, the half of the room that im pulling cool air from is 70-75 but my temps in the tent are 79-80 on the thermometer i have on the ballast and 84.5 on the sensor i have at canopy level... I can put my hand on both the glass and the hood, its warm but not even uncomfortable to touch.i went outside and checked the duct, it blowing good, and i can feel good airflow going threw the duct on the back of the tent. Should i worry? Could my carbon filter be clogged, i just bought it?

here is a video of the new setup about 6 hours ago.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1yZeXuBPIL0]http://youtu.be/1yZeXuBPIL0[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 29, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> its 4am just checked the tent, the half of the room that im pulling cool air from is 70-75 but my temps in the tent are 79-80 on the thermometer i have on the ballast and 84.5 on the sensor i have at canopy level... I can put my hand on both the glass and the hood, its warm but not even uncomfortable to touch.i went outside and checked the duct, it blowing good, and i can feel good airflow going threw the duct on the back of the tent. Should i worry? Could my carbon filter be clogged, i just bought it?
> 
> here is a video of the new setup about 6 hours ago.


no ur carbon filter isnt clogged. it just seams that way becuz it pulls the air evenly thru the surface of the filter. it does cut down cfms a bit but keeps the smell away. the temps are acceptable. 
altho i thing we had a mis understanding. i didnt know you were running ac in that room yet. i thought u were going to wait until summer. with the ac running you need a closed loop system for the light otherwise the fan sucks out all the cold air and your ac has to work harder to cool the space. a closed loop system is easy to install actually. problem being u will need another hole. the way you made it with the duct flange actually came out pretty good. looks perfect. gonna do that to a door with an 8 inch one i believe.

all you need to end the heat and close the system so the ac has time to build cold air in the room. take the filter off the other end of the light andrun ducting to another hole in the floor. it will pull the air from outside thru the ducting and the light then back outside. with no open sucking of air for the cold air in the room to escape. altho you may need to put a hold on the carbon filter and may need another inline fan to complete the project right. the second fan would be hooked to the top of the tent afterwards with the filter. so 2 total. one for the hood and one for the passive airflow for the tent. a good way to get by with what you have is to take the booster fans you had and use them for intake and exhaust till you can get another fan for the filter. also look on craigslist for inline fans in your area. might pick a 6 inch used one up for about 50 bucks. they normally have about a 10 year lifespan so even used you shouldnt have to worry about it dying for a good while.

in between 70-80 is best temp range. i flower right now at 85 but that just becuz i expanded and need to buy a big ass air conditioner now cuz my grow multiplied in size.  but even with 85 temps my buds are big and dense.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 29, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> [video=youtube_share;1yZeXuBPIL0]http://youtu.be/1yZeXuBPIL0[/video]


damn dude your shit actually looks really good. better than i had expected now that i get to see it. i thought it was all pieced together and ghetto. lol. but its actually looking really ballin for a person grow op. did you order a 400 cfm fan or am i incorrect. in all honesty it takes playing around with your setup to get it dialed in correctly. i can only toss out ideas that have worked for me in the past and could get you on the right track. also that filter if it is a cfm range of like 200 or so for the smaller fans wont work with the 6 inch 400 cfm one. they have to be compatible and close in cfm range. kinda matched up if you would say. also that 400 bulb being open could be a little extra heat in your room but shouldne ba anything to worry about.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

this the the filter i purchase on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290688446660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
states that it is 
Maximum Airflow: 350 CFM

the inline is 440cfm heres the link for info
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390549511670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

i would rather not have to put another hole in the floor for a closed loop system, plus live in texas. The heat here is retarded... During the dead heat of summer i have melted thermostats that are in my shed. 110f with the heat index and really high humidity most of the year. I just think that would be bad for the lights lifespan.

I definitely try to do anything i do the best i can, when i go outside and check the duct under the house its blowing warm air.

I am going to turn off the ac and monitor the heat in the tent today, if it gets out of control ill turn it on but i want to see where my peaks are right now. Outside temp is no higher than 80 right now but we haven't hit summer heat yet. right now my power bill is still under 250. Trying to keep it under 300 so i need to get it done now so i can minimize the use of the window unit.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

o note, i only really have to worry for 4 hours. See im on a power plan that doesnt charge me for energy between 10pm-6am. the flowering tent light cycle is 6pm-6am, so for 4 hours i have to make sure the tent doesnt go over 85 and after 10 i can crank the ac down to 60 and get the tent easily to low to mid 70s. I know its not the most efficient but one day im going to build\buy a 10x10 mobile tuff shed and i dont want to butcher my house just to get a few yields under my belt.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 29, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> this the the filter i purchase on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290688446660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> states that it is
> Maximum Airflow: 350 CFM
> ...


yeah the filter isnt rated for the bigger fan. can still be put to use tho

also you also have to consider the surface temperature of the bulb. that bad boy is burning at close to if not more than 1000 degrees. that 115 degree air passing thru the hood is still going to be beneficial. plus you can actually just buy a hood for the 400 and have them both cooled by the same 6 inch fan and you could then use the boosters for you smelly tent and the veg for passive intakes/exhaust setup. in my honest opinion you may end up having to do it anyways. try it out for the time being and see how your setup goes. just tweak it a bit every now and then as need be and do homework on here.



scmr420 said:


> o note, i only really have to worry for 4 hours. See im on a power plan that doesnt charge me for energy between 10pm-6am. the flowering tent light cycle is 6pm-6am, so for 4 hours i have to make sure the tent doesnt go over 85 and after 10 i can crank the ac down to 60 and get the tent easily to low to mid 70s. I know its not the most efficient but one day im going to build\buy a 10x10 mobile tuff shed and i dont want to butcher my house just to get a few yields under my belt.


thats actually pretty cool that you dont have to pay for most of the power.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope i can get a couple flowerings without having to change what i have just set up. i need to at least finish the 3 flowering plants first. Question my tent only has 2 exhaust ports at the top and one intake at the bottom with passive flaps i dont use... How am i going to run 2 ducts for a loop on the light and still be able to port into the duct for the carbon scrubber?


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 29, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> I hope i can get a couple flowerings without having to change what i have just set up. i need to at least finish the 3 flowering plants first. Question my tent only has 2 exhaust ports at the top and one intake at the bottom with passive flaps i dont use... How am i going to run 2 ducts for a loop on the light and still be able to port into the duct for the carbon scrubber?


hmm. interesting enough the lower intake can be used for a passive scrubber. just run the ducting up to the top of the tent from the intake port and it will draw the air upwards from the passive flaps.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

ok, if i run into trouble ill try that. I know the issues that are keeping me from doing what i need to do are light leaks. Cant really use the passive flaps because im doing veg and flowering in the same room. my ac leaks light threw the vents. Its just what i got to do to get by until i can buy a portable building. Its all a learning experience and i just want to get decent results until i can do it the right way.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 29, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> ok, if i run into trouble ill try that. I know the issues that are keeping me from doing what i need to do are light leaks. Cant really use the passive flaps because im doing veg and flowering in the same room. my ac leaks light threw the vents. Its just what i got to do to get by until i can buy a portable building. Its all a learning experience and i just want to get decent results until i can do it the right way.


understandable. no worries.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 29, 2013)

i didnt run the ac for almost 3 hours and by the time i turned it on the tent was 87-88. turned on the ac down to 65 and now my tent is 73. If i can pull a few decent yields with this set up ill will invest in a building and vent it with the lights i have. I dont know how these people keep their grow rooms with 1000w+ with no ac.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 30, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> i didnt run the ac for almost 3 hours and by the time i turned it on the tent was 87-88. turned on the ac down to 65 and now my tent is 73. If i can pull a few decent yields with this set up ill will invest in a building and vent it with the lights i have. I dont know how these people keep their grow rooms with 1000w+ with no ac.


lots of passive airflow. also it helps if you live in a place that gets 90 at the hottest point in summer. the tent is at 73 after the ac kicks in? yeah you should be able to finish those three plants no problem. even with heat issues they will finish. im one of those 1000 watt passive guys now. lmao. but im getting a big ac none the less.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 30, 2013)

even if you get an poutside shed or building it will still need to be cooled with an ac. the summer texas sun aint no joke. lived in el paso for years. shit hole of a town. lol.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 30, 2013)

ya seems to be alright, may make it threw the rest of what i got growing before summer hit. Ya i understand all about the passive air flow once i get a building i will set up proper intake\exhaust. just not an option in my mobile home at the moment.Question how do you keep a ac running with all the passive air? isnt it just sucking out what you are cooling? like you suck hot air in, it doesnt even have time to full cool down before it gets sucked right back out?


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 31, 2013)

day 14 of flowering, girls didn't show signs of sex until day 9 and the last girl was day 12. since then can really start to see them showing their sexiness  sorry but i dont have alternate lighting so just deal with the hps light in the pictures.


----------



## scmr420 (Mar 31, 2013)

it sucks humidity was down to low 30s just a few days ago but have gone back up in the last couple days, guess im going to have to get a dehumidifier in a couple weeks at the longest...


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 2, 2013)

question, how great is the difference between insulated ducting and the aluminum ducting? there is quite a big difference in price. I just wonder how worth it is. Maybe not for my spare bedroom grow but at least for future reference. See alot of people on YouTube use just normal ducting. I can imagine the ducting for the hood has some warm air going threw it, it could be escaping into the room on the way out?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

it helps. tempt and noise reduction. but nothing else really.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks for the info, not worth the extra $15-$20 per 25feet


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey wheels i tried to msg you but your full, just wanted to thank you for all your help. Question, if i want to do a passive setup. how do i setup a passive intake if im using an ac so that the ac isnt always running. It seems like all the air im cooling would be getting sucked out threw the ducting going outside threw the carbon filter? Is that just how it has to be or is there something i missing?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> Hey wheels i tried to msg you but your full, just wanted to thank you for all your help. Question, if i want to do a passive setup. how do i setup a passive intake if im using an ac so that the ac isnt always running. It seems like all the air im cooling would be getting sucked out threw the ducting going outside threw the carbon filter? Is that just how it has to be or is there something i missing?


well your trying to eliminate two problems at the same time. the heat from the bulb and the heat from the room. ultimately making the ac work 10 times harder the way you have it setup. the ideal way to setup your room would be to closed loop the lights and have a single fan on a timer sucking the wasted air out of the room once every hour for about 5 minutes or so. that way the room stays somewhat sealed and cool. can i ask you this? do you have free open space in the window? or does the ac take up the whole space? can you fit another 6 inch hole somewhere into the window with the ac if you sealed and mounted the ac with plywood instead? kind like you did the floor for the exhaust with the metal grommet? sorry the inboxes suck on here. lol. its always full. a lot of people needing help with stuff. sometimes its hard to keep track of deleting them.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 3, 2013)

ya the window unit doesnt take up the whole window so there is plywood sealing the space and securing the window unit from break ins. As for putting a a whole in the plywood its at the front of the house and would look even more suspicious. I dont have timers or speed controllers for my fans... 
I guess this was just a poorly planned grow op, ill finish it out and move it to a back room or start working on my building during the summer for the next grow op when summer rolls threw.

I dont want to butcher the floor with 2 more holes, i like the closed loop idea for the lights,maybe once im done with the plants i have going ill try in the back room which has 2 windows i can modify for ventilation that wont be able to be seen from the street..


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> ya the window unit doesnt take up the whole window so there is plywood sealing the space and securing the window unit from break ins. As for putting a a whole in the plywood its at the front of the house and would look even more suspicious. I dont have timers or speed controllers for my fans...
> I guess this was just a poorly planned grow op, ill finish it out and move it to a back room or start working on my building during the summer for the next grow op when summer rolls threw.
> 
> I dont want to butcher the floor with 2 more holes, i like the closed loop idea for the lights,maybe once im done with the plants i have going ill try in the back room which has 2 windows i can modify for ventilation that wont be able to be seen from the street..


you wouldnt need to butcher the floor. and to be honest it would be sucking air in from the window and not blowing. so you wont have any heat coming from the front of your house or smell for that matter. it would draw fresh air in from the window thru the lights thru a fan then thru the existing hole in the floor. it wouldnt be loud since the fan you would be using would be at the floor end. also who really knows why a hole is in the plywood. and do you really think people will care and take a look? if so 86 the idea. ill keep thinking. ill come up with something that should work for you. also the fan would only be on cooling the lights when the lights are on. 

how hot were your temps when you have the ac going and just the lights with no exhaust?or have you tried with the 2 lights going and ac with no exhaust? try to vent the hood just into the room with the 6 inch fan so it has passive airflow for the tent which cools the air a bit while it pulls it. cover the exhaust hole and vent the tent into the room instead of out the floor. see what your temps add up to? your ac will still run all the time it should just be a lot more effective and hopefully wont kick on as much. hopefully the temps stay decent. the hole in the floor was not a waste my friend becuz if the temps stay ok the hole will be used for exhaust once an hour for 5 min or so. u will need a timer. but they are relatively cheap at walmart.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 3, 2013)

ok ill try those suggestions and see where it takes me  thanks for the tips.
Ill keep posting progress.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

let me know ill keep thinking of ways if that fails.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 4, 2013)

ordered me a 45 pint dehumidifier with pump out, for future use. Im sure it will come in handy for my year round grow!

Also took some advice and turned off the 400 mh that i was using for veg and put my komee sun god 125w duel spectrum cfl for the veg area to reduce heat. Going to go ahead and order 2 more air cooled hood for the remaining 400w ballast.

As soon as i get the 3 girl done flowering another 30-45 days and ill do some major remodeling.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

sounds good. sorry the major remodeling gonna occur. but once its done you shouldnt have to worry about a thing that has to do with temps once its all hooked up. doing things right the first time is always better to do than piecing it together as you go. i did that with my first grow setup and to be honest it was a freakin nightmare. always having to stress out about something temps, humidity, light leaks, and pests since it was a shed i built outside specifically for that purpose. also having to find the funds to take care of the problem sucks. lol. but you shouldnt have to worry about that if you do it up right the first time.

also buying things before you need them is smart. i should have baught a 35000 btu ac before the move to the new spot but money and power is an issue. gotta get an electrician to bring in a new 50 amp 220 outlet first. becuz having the ac and being able to power it are two different things. 

that brings me to my next question. how much available power do you have to your op?


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 4, 2013)

i have popped a 15 amp breaker a few times when everything was on the same breaker. Using an extension cord on the 400w and it stopped. Figure it would be better to put a light on an extension on the light and not the ac.
I have 3 ballast 2 400w and 1 600
i want to get all threw running but i dont think that will be possible in the room right now. 
will have to think about that when i build my grow shed.
so i want to get 2 air cooled hoods in the flowering and veg with a few cfls.

trying to find the best way to do the passive intake.

I am going to put 2 more holes in the floor, one in the closet and one on the other side of the room from where i put the other. Going to cool my lights with a closed loop with the cooler air from under my house. pushing it out into the open, then i want to run the carbon filter out the other hole in the closet and vented out threw the skirting of my house.

Just dont know if those booster fan are enough for the carbon filter...
still got to get some digital timers that i can set up for 5mins an hour for exhaust
got to put the inline fan on a timer that goes off with the light.
and fan controllers
lots of addition tweeks and accessory's im going to need anyway.

i just dont know if im going to build a new grow tent with 2x2s and panda film or if im just going to keep the 4x4x8 grow tent, sorry i purchased it cause they are not light tight and have cause nothing but problems keeping light out while vegging in the same room.

i cant find any passive intake videos that i like. Just need to find out how long it will take to get my building going so i know if im just wasting my time just to start over. If i grow for like a year in the room it will be worth it in my book.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 4, 2013)

question can i skip the 3rd hole in the closet by putting a T at the exhuast and add the carbon filter to the T
Example

Floor intake to light then another light then 440cfm fan to T and out threw the floor, Then put the carbon filter at the top of the room and put the 2 240 cfm booster fans in ducting to the T, will these booster fans cause enough suction to cause negative pressure for passive intake?

Or will the t cause constant suction on the carbon filter, even when the booster fans arent running. 
Will i need the two booster fans on a timer or since they arent very good leave them running?


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 5, 2013)

Attitude delivered, i went to pick up my souvenir's today from the po box and it was super stealthy. Really like the shirt!! 
USPS tracking followed it all the way to my po box and I am super satisfied with my purchase 
Probably going to start with the mystery mix and a auto cheese candy.
all fem.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> question can i skip the 3rd hole in the closet by putting a T at the exhuast and add the carbon filter to the T
> Example
> 
> Floor intake to light then another light then 440cfm fan to T and out threw the floor, Then put the carbon filter at the top of the room and put the 2 240 cfm booster fans in ducting to the T, will these booster fans cause enough suction to cause negative pressure for passive intake?
> ...


i think a y might work better for your situation. a y has less of a chance to suck the air out without the fans on and without blowing the hot air back thru the filter.

also i order a shirt with every order. i love all the ones they send plus they guarantee shipping that way.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> i have popped a 15 amp breaker a few times when everything was on the same breaker. Using an extension cord on the 400w and it stopped. Figure it would be better to put a light on an extension on the light and not the ac.
> I have 3 ballast 2 400w and 1 600
> i want to get all threw running but i dont think that will be possible in the room right now.
> will have to think about that when i build my grow shed.
> ...


hmm. i hate extension cords. had a few long runs powering lights. shit always tripped the breaker becuzz of it.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 5, 2013)

well right now i have a 1 600 on a room outlet,with all the fans the ac and any other gadgets pumps ext. the one 400 on 25ft extention cord, decent gauge cord. Havent tripped a breaker since and the cord doesnt get warm at all no signs of burning on either end. I think the ac is what pops the breaker when the compressor kicks on and off.

Ya i really liked the shit, definitely going to use them again down the road.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> well right now i have a 1 600 on a room outlet,with all the fans the ac and any other gadgets pumps ext. the one 400 on 25ft extention cord, decent gauge cord. Havent tripped a breaker since and the cord doesnt get warm at all no signs of burning on either end. I think the ac is what pops the breaker when the compressor kicks on and off.
> 
> Ya i really liked the shit, definitely going to use them again down the road.


yeah the ac sucks a lot of juice when the compressor kick. 

side note enter 420 in the promo code for a discount next time... something like 15% off. never used it myself becuz im high and always forget when i order. lmao. smokin some jack flash. mighty tasty.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 6, 2013)

my 45 pint dehumidifier came in today, no more stressing about mold...


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 6, 2013)

question. im really trying to understand passive intake, when in my current setup i have a fan on the intake that i turn on and off to draw ac air in really fast if the room gets to hot. I try to keep it off most of the time but i dont feel a good suction without the fan.

On my next setup i want to get it right, so i want to build a light tight passive intake, i want to do the rat trap method where you put a devider in between to sections to give it a down up down airflow. I may be explaining this wrong but...

I will have a 440 cfm fan on closed loop for lights and either my 2 can fans or another 440 cfm inline fan connected to scrubber and right out the exhaust. How big of an intake do i need to build to give it negative pressure and not strain the fans. Seeing that everyone looks at my thread but few respond im guessing im asking you wheels.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 6, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> question. im really trying to understand passive intake, when in my current setup i have a fan on the intake that i turn on and off to draw ac air in really fast if the room gets to hot. I try to keep it off most of the time but i dont feel a good suction without the fan.
> 
> On my next setup i want to get it right, so i want to build a light tight passive intake, i want to do the rat trap method where you put a devider in between to sections to give it a down up down airflow. I may be explaining this wrong but...
> 
> I will have a 440 cfm fan on closed loop for lights and either my 2 can fans or another 440 cfm inline fan connected to scrubber and right out the exhaust. How big of an intake do i need to build to give it negative pressure and not strain the fans. Seeing that everyone looks at my thread but few respond im guessing im asking you wheels.


im kinda on my way out the door. but ill give you a quick reply just to give you the down low as they say in the hood. lol. 

as far as the light trap. yes thats how you would do it. but if you have your intake hooked up to a fan and ducting is in between i really wouldnt worry about the light trap. the ducting should be light tight enough.

so the question i have for you is this. do you plan on getting rid of the booster fans and getting bigger more reliable ones? or are you trying to save money? either way is fully understandable. intake should be ruffly 1/2 to 3/4 the cfms of your exhaust fan. so a good 4 inch 185-200cfm will work or a 6 inch 440 cfm with a controller set to about a little more than half should do it if your exhaust is hooked up to a 440 cfm 6 inch with the right filter.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 6, 2013)

probably going to try the can fans first, but in the long run i want to get another 440 inline fan with controller.

to do passive intake i will not longer have a fan or ducting so i will have to build a light trap?
Cost isnt an issue as long as i end up with a desired result.


----------



## Twiggs1620 (Apr 7, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> Am i posting this in the wrong thread?


kinda. but all good. you should start a grow journal


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2013)

Twiggs1620 said:


> kinda. but all good. you should start a grow journal


yeah. you should actually. keep this one open for the questions and concerns but make one for your pics and good follies. that way you dont have a lot of run a muck going on with the setup stuff. that way you have the grow journal and setup journal separated.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 7, 2013)

ya i will be adding some pics to my journal of the girls that are flowering, just planted one seed from attitude. Auto cheese candy.
should be rapping up this grow right before the 110 heat index gets here...

Question is it better to have a window unit directly in the flowering room or should i have it outside the flowering room with passive intake sucking it in.
looking into a new window unit because of the light leaks the one i have has.
But if im going to continue to have it outside the flowering area im not going to worry about a new yet.

Also i have been ready alot about power consumption with a 10k btu vs a 15k btu and cant get a single straight answer.
will a 15k btu not have to work as hard to cool 1400 watts do in turn end up costing about the same but being more efficient?

i have ruled out a portable ac because of all the reviews about how many issues with smell leaks, and not being efficient

im setting out specs for the new grow area it will be in progress in about a month
going to get another 440 inline fan for the carbon filter with speed controller and timers that will allow me to set them to exhaust for 5 mins every 10 mins. Will i need a really expensive controller or can i find something at home depot or lowes to meet those needs.
i know the timers i use for lights arent accurate enough to use for exhaust.

Ideally i want to set this next room up for year round grows. During the summer i want the ac to do the work. Keeping the ac on all the time right now and power bills are low 200 for the whole house plus grow.
but when winter rolls threw i want to have the setup ready to use outside air to cool the room without the use of the ac.
i must have read 1000+ threads in the last couple months and iv been peacing it together but i cant seem to find any solid ideas for this kinda grow. i mean I want to get the ducting set up for winter and just cap everything until winter\fall\spring...


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 8, 2013)

looking to try a few hempy buckets out, not sure how to avoid root rot but we shall see.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> ya i will be adding some pics to my journal of the girls that are flowering, just planted one seed from attitude. Auto cheese candy.
> should be rapping up this grow right before the 110 heat index gets here...
> 
> Question is it better to have a window unit directly in the flowering room or should i have it outside the flowering room with passive intake sucking it in.
> ...


 ok so yes the bigger acs use more power when the compressors are on but cool the room much faster. normally costing about the same a month possibly a little more. also they will last longer. the smaller ac that runs a lot more has a lot more wear and tear on it in my opinion.

also the beauty of the closed loop lighting is that in winter all you have to do is reconfigure some ducting and thats about it to switch back to complete passive. in other words no ac.

and yes portable sucks in may ways but u have to remember. its portable so you gain mobility. 

fan controllers run about 23 bucks on ebay. pretty decent actually. i have 2 myself.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Variable-Fan-Speed-Controller-Inline-Fan-Hydroponic-Speedster-Control-M034-/271162933570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f22920142 
this is what i use.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> looking to try a few hempy buckets out, not sure how to avoid root rot but we shall see.


teas help. use them as a preventative measure.


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 8, 2013)

what like adding tea bags to the bottom of the bucket?


----------



## scmr420 (Apr 8, 2013)

ok when i get the area cleared out, carpets pulled up and what not. ill Get pictures and diagrams together so that i can get help with the layout of holes. 

as for the speed controllers that just adjust the speed, im looking into the thermostat kinda that kick fans on when temps rise or drop.

ok going to get a 15000btu but still is it better to have directly in the flowering room or, to have it outside the area and to cool a area that you draw from passively?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 8, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> what like adding tea bags to the bottom of the bucket?


no beneficial bacteria and stuff like that. you can actually brew them yourself. they really help with algae and all that nasty shit that causes rot. https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## scmr420 (May 1, 2013)

So today i came to question what is a hermy because i have never experienced one...
Pictures of the bud sites and over all leaf structure tells me its stressed? 
Been feeding low to no nutrients most of this grow cause they are just random seeds i experimented with.
always under recommended feeding chart.
I plucked a smaller bud at the bottom and squeezed it and it came apart like it was seeds but they are really soft and have a liquid in them 
I just need to know if its a flop?


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> So today i came to question what is a hermy because i have never experienced one...
> Pictures of the bud sites and over all leaf structure tells me its stressed?
> Been feeding low to no nutrients most of this grow cause they are just random seeds i experimented with.
> always under recommended feeding chart.
> ...


in all honesty even if they hermie a little it should be fine. i would still smoke it. just next time dont use bag seed and get some good genetics from a reputable site if at all possible. also just becuz it has a seed or two doesnt mean it was stressed. bag seed comes from a sack of weed that pollonated itself from a little hermie. since it was bag seed im guessing it just carried its hermie traits like its mom. bag seed just does it sometimes. if it was stress related it would cover most of the plant. also towards the end of flower the calexes that hold the pistils will swell to put on more bulk. generally starts happening the last week or two. so if no seeds are actually in the calix your fine. remember. smoke that shit anyways.

also on a side not the blureberry gum i grow always nanners in one or two spots and i get a few premie seeds but not much more.


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2013)

scmr420 said:


> So today i came to question what is a hermy because i have never experienced one...
> Pictures of the bud sites and over all leaf structure tells me its stressed?
> Been feeding low to no nutrients most of this grow cause they are just random seeds i experimented with.
> always under recommended feeding chart.
> ...


in all honesty even if they hermie a little it should be fine. i would still smoke it. just next time dont use bag seed and get some good genetics from a reputable site if at all possible. also just becuz it has a seed or two doesnt mean it was stressed. bag seed comes from a sack of weed that pollonated itself from a little hermie. since it was bag seed im guessing it just carried its hermie traits like its mom. bag seed just does it sometimes. if it was stress related it would cover most of the plant. also towards the end of flower the calexes that hold the pistils will swell to put on more bulk. generally starts happening the last week or two. so if no seeds are actually in the calix your fine. remember. smoke that shit anyways.

also on a side not the blureberry gum i grow always nanners in one or two spots and i get a few premie seeds but not much more.


----------



## scmr420 (May 1, 2013)

ok thanks for the advice. I did get some good strains for next grow. im at week 6 day 3 of flowering so a couple more weeks and ill start rethinking the grow room


----------



## wheels619 (May 17, 2013)

hows everything going dude?


----------

